# Stihl 020T for$100.00!



## ScotO (Sep 11, 2013)

Just picked her up on the ol' interweb ......in running condition, Guy said it runs good but is loud (muffler needs repaired, no biggie there), also needs a clutch side cover.

Not too bad for a 40mm top-handled Stihl!  I've been watching for one of these older generation 020T-200T saws, couldn't pass this deal up!


----------



## Boog (Sep 11, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Just picked her up on the ol' interweb ......in running condition, Guy said it runs good but is loud (muffler needs repaired, no biggie there), also needs a clutch side cover.
> 
> Not too bad for a 40mm top-handled Stihl!  I've been watching for one of these older generation 020T-200T saws, couldn't pass this deal up!
> 
> ...


 
Way to go Scotty, you've needed a top handle for awhile.  Put a 16" .05 Picco on that baby, it has the power to handle it easy.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 11, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Way to go Scotty, you've needed a top handle for awhile.  Put a 16" .05 Picco on that baby, it has the power to handle it easy.


I have two 015's (the ORIGINAL top-handled Stihls), and they are great saws, but are heavy when up in the tree all day.  I got boned on the MS192 I tried to get this past winter, so I finally found a saw to work with.  I'm looking forward total getting it in the mail and going to work on it.  And yes, I WILL be porting the muffler right off the bat!!

I've got.several small-mount bars (12", 14", and 16"), and just picked up (13) 14" Picco chains at a dirt cheap price!  I'll be good to go for a while!


----------



## Jon1270 (Sep 11, 2013)

In an amazing coincidence, I picked up a 200T last night (see my post of a few minutes ago).  I got a good price, but not that good.


----------



## Boog (Sep 11, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I have two 015's (the ORIGINAL top-handled Stihls), and they are great saws, but are heavy when up in the tree all day.  I got boned on the MS192 I tried to get this past winter, so I finally found a saw to work with.  I'm looking forward total getting it in the mail and going to work on it.  And yes, I WILL be porting the muffler right off the bat!!
> 
> I've got.several small-mount bars (12", 14", and 16"), and just picked up (13) 14" Picco chains at a dirt cheap price!  I'll be good to go for a while!


 
Yeah, I figured you would take care of that "loud" muffler for sure .  Looks like you are set for bars and chains, I'm assuming that's all .043 stuff?  I needed a new bar/chains for my 191T - 46.5cc (not to be confused with its more popular wimpy brother 192T - 30cc) so I upgraded to .05 picco and love it.  Bought a 16" GB bar and some Stihl PM chains .  Definitly a nice setup for the more powerful 191 and 200 saws.  The 192 needs to stick with .043 stuff .


----------



## Thistle (Sep 11, 2013)

Scotty you did good.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 11, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Yeah, I figured you would take care of that "loud" muffler for sure .  Looks like you are set for bars and chains, I'm assuming that's all .043 stuff?  I needed a new bar/chains for my 191T - 46.5cc (not to be confused with its more popular wimpy brother 192T - 30cc) so I upgraded to .05 picco and love it.  Bought a 16" GB bar and some Stihl PM chains .  Definitly a nice setup for the more powerful 191 and 200 saws.  The 192 needs to stick with .043 stuff .


No, the bars and chains are all .050.  I converted my 015's a long time ago to 3/8" sprockets (originally they get were all 1/4").  I'm good to go.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 11, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Scotty you did good.


I think so too.  We'll know for sure in a week or so, when the saw gets here!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 11, 2013)

You will appreciate that when up in the trees.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 11, 2013)

Heck of a deal there Scotty...  

I'd buy one every day at that price. Nice


----------



## ScotO (Sep 11, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Heck of a deal there Scotty...
> 
> I'd buy one every day at that price. Nice


I've been watching for a reasonable deal for months now.  I've been itching to get one.  Don't get me wrong, my 015 does a great job, but that thing is heavy when you're up in a tree all day and trying to reach around the trunk to cut limbs and such.  This 020T will be a welcome addition to my collection!

You know me, brother......it's getting a ported muffler as soon as I get it out of the box!


----------



## JOHN BOY (Sep 11, 2013)

Thats a great deal  , you could easily turn that into $300


----------



## ScotO (Sep 11, 2013)

JOHN BOY said:


> Thats a great deal  , you could easily turn that into $300


 I'll be getting that much out of it every time I go up a tree!!


----------



## Ashful (Sep 11, 2013)

Do I spy a trigger lock?  I haven't seen one of those since I sold my 1973 Homelite.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 12, 2013)

Joful said:


> Do I spy a trigger lock?  I haven't seen one of those since I sold my 1973 Homelite.


if you are referring to the orange flip tab, that's the on/off button if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 12, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> if you are referring to the orange flip tab, that's the on/off button if I'm not mistaken.


Ah... not used to seeing those on Stihl.  Sure it's not an Echo?  

Are your 015's the rear or top handle version?  I would not be without at least one top-handle saw, in your business.  I probably use my top handle saw more hours than the other two combined.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 12, 2013)

Joful said:


> Ah... not used to seeing those on Stihl.  Sure it's not an Echo?
> 
> Are your 015's the rear or top handle version?  I would not be without at least one top-handle saw, in your business.  I probably use my top handle saw more hours than the other two combined.



Joful, my 015's are all top-handled saws.  I actually have around 5 of them, only two are currently together and running.  The others need crank seals and believe it or not, those particular sized seals are near impossible to find......

There is NO WAY I'd want to be in a tree without a good top-handled saw.........and I, like you, use that thing for multiple tasks on the ground as well.  My 015's are impressive saws, even after having dropped them from the tree several times over the years.  My "newest" 015 is from the mid-70's! That said, there was NO WAY I was going to pay $300.00-$700.00 for a MS200T- 201T either!  So I have been suffering through with my "dinosaur" 015's til I found this 020T.  It will definatley be a welcome addition to my arsenal!


----------



## Jon1270 (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't know how the 020T compares to the 200T, but not having anything that really needed to be cut, I just revved up my new 200 and 'tested' it for the first time by shortening  a fat split of mulberry.  It's difficult to say how impressed I am without resorting to vulgarity.  That's a heck of a machine.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 12, 2013)

Jon1270 said:


> I don't know how the 020T compares to the 200T, but not having anything that really needed to be cut, I just revved up my new 200 and 'tested' it for the first time by shortening  a fat split of mulberry.  It's difficult to say how impressed I am without resorting to vulgarity.  That's a heck of a machine.


the 020T and the MS200T are pretty much the same saw.  And yes, they are very impressive for their size and weight!


----------



## Stihlmike (Sep 12, 2013)

If I give up on my 015 tell me how to see if it has good crank seals and we can work something out


----------



## StihlHead (Sep 12, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Just picked her up on the ol' interweb ......in running condition, Guy said it runs good but is loud (muffler needs repaired, no biggie there), also needs a clutch side cover.
> 
> Not too bad for a 40mm top-handled Stihl!  I've been watching for one of these older generation 020T-200T saws, couldn't pass this deal up!
> 
> ...


 
You hush up boy! Don't go starting a buying trend on these hidden gems... er, I mean gutless crap saws.

Note also that there is also the older-older generation 020 AV which is all metal, heavy, and hard to get parts for (I sold mine a while ago).

The 200T was the best of the lot, and still command a premium. The 201T is not so well liked (but can be modified). 192 was under powered in comparison. There are considerable differences between the 020T and 200T.

One handing TH saws has its risks... be safe.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 12, 2013)

Jon1270 said:


> I don't know how the 020T compares to the 200T, but not having anything that really needed to be cut, I just revved up my new 200 and 'tested' it for the first time by shortening  a fat split of mulberry.  It's difficult to say how impressed I am without resorting to vulgarity.  That's a heck of a machine.


200T is the most desirable of the bunch.  You like it trimming splits? Ha!  Put a 16" bar on it and bury it in a big branch.  The saw is legendary because it doesn't know it's only 40cc, it was unmatched for power in the cut.  Believe it or not, there were/are better "pruning" saws that were lighter than the 200T but nothing's takes big tree tops apart like a 200.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 12, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> 200T is the most desirable of the bunch.  You like it trimming splits? Ha!  Put a 16" bar on it and bury it in a big branch.  The saw is legendary because it doesn't know it's only 40cc, it was unmatched for power in the cut.  Believe it or not, there were/are better "pruning" saws that were lighter than the 200T but nothing's takes big tree tops apart like a 200.


I understand that the 200T is the most desired one of the bunch, but I ain't spending the kind of money those things bring....at least not at this point.  I'll see how this 020T performs, then go from there.  One thing is for sure, it's lighter than my 015!


----------



## StihlHead (Sep 12, 2013)

Compared to the earlier models of Stihl TH saws, the 020T was the best. I mean it sucks. Yah, the 020T is a sucky Stihl saw. 

The 200T is the one that climbers like the best though. I still get requests from Oz and NZ and the EU for 200T saws, and I have to reply that they are long gone from inventory around here. They do not want the 201T.


----------



## Jon1270 (Sep 12, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> 200T is the most desirable of the bunch. You like it trimming splits? Ha! Put a 16" bar on it and bury it in a big branch.



Branch?  Mine came with a 16" bar. I was just driving home and noticing how many whole trees it could take down.


----------



## StihlHead (Sep 12, 2013)

You need/want the rear handle saw with the lever for falling trees on the ground though. A groundie using a TH saw is a no-no. Vary hard on the wrists. You should not one-hand cut with TH saw either. Tempting fate, but I have done it.


----------



## Jon1270 (Sep 12, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> You need/want the rear handle saw with the lever for falling trees on the ground though.



I didn't mean it was a *good* idea, just that I was surprised it even seemed feasible.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 12, 2013)

Jon1270 said:


> Branch?  Mine came with a 16" bar. I was just driving home and noticing how many whole trees it could take down.


Yeah... very slowly.


StihlHead said:


> You should not one-hand cut with TH saw either. Tempting fate, but I have done it.


Says the lawyerese in the manual, but I don't know anyone who buys a top-handle saw for any other reason.


----------



## charly (Sep 12, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> You need/want the rear handle saw with the lever for falling trees on the ground though. A groundie using a TH saw is a no-no. Vary hard on the wrists. You should not one-hand cut with TH saw either. Tempting fate, but I have done it.


I wouldn't waste that 200T on the ground anyways... save it for the tree canopy's.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 13, 2013)

Joful said:


> Yeah... very slowly.
> 
> Says the lawyerese in the manual, but I don't know anyone who buys a top-handle saw for any other reason.


Yea that's what the tree guys use it for for reaching out or when limb walking to talk a limb down piece by piece yet still hold the rope or limb.


----------



## StuckInTheMuck (Sep 14, 2013)

Not sure if I should put this in the CL Funnies or on here..   This was posted on July 20, so it's probably already gone, but the poster has an 020t for $175.  If I wasn't in Japan, I'd look into it.

http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/3947826885.html


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 14, 2013)

Decent buy


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 14, 2013)

StuckInTheMuck said:


> Not sure if I should put this in the CL Funnies or on here..   This was posted on July 20, so it's probably already gone, but the poster has an 020t for $175.  If I wasn't in Japan, I'd look into it.
> 
> http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/3947826885.html




Holy crap that's a lot of really decent equipment.  MS361, 051, 020T, Husky 570, and somebody would pay $$ to own that big Robin trimmer.


----------

